# Clack valves, globe valves, drain cocks, glands, flanges, and all the rest...



## BobWarfield (Jul 18, 2008)

Model steam engines require a plethora of little plumbing fittings. Firebird was asking about "clack valves" (I love that term for what I know of as a "check valve"), for example, on his bopiler thread. I've seen a variety of small valves that John Bentley has on his Engineman web site. What I haven't seen much are pictures, plans, and blow-by-blows of how to make these little wonders. 

I'd love to see a thread that's just a bunch of pictures, plans, and hopefully, some folks showing how to actually make these little "fixings."

Best,

BW


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 18, 2008)

The problem is Bob, lots of the home made ones come from magazine articles and as such come under copyright laws. I can post a few, but I have to make sure all references to where they came from are taken off, and hope no-one recognises them as their own.

John


----------



## BobWarfield (Jul 18, 2008)

Yep, I understand. Post no plans,but pictures of them should be ok, right? I can make up plans from a picture of the disassembled item.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 18, 2008)

Bob,

I have done what is necessary on the small boiler build.

John


----------



## Loose nut (Jul 19, 2008)

I read an article once (yes I did learn to read) that stated the reason they are called clack valves is that when they are working the sound that they make is like a hair lipped duck, "clack, clack ,clack"


----------



## comp (Jul 20, 2008)

Loose nut  said:
			
		

> I read an article once (yes I did learn to read) that stated the reason they are called clack valves is that when they are working the sound that they make is like a hair lipped duck, "clack, clack ,clack"



 :big: :big: :big:


----------

